# driving car to germany.



## condorian (Dec 9, 2009)

Hello,

Contemplating whether to sell car or drive it to Germany and use it there. Whats the regulations about driving a car from an EU country in Germany?

Thanks
c


----------



## James3214 (Jun 25, 2009)

Not sure where you are driving the car from but when you register your car you have to get it tested (TUV) in order to get your plates. It really depends on the age of the car but personally, I would just sell it and buy one here. I did register a (fairly new) car from Belgium here and although no problems were encountered I didn't particularly enjoy taking the time of work and all the effort doing it. I would just buy one here and register it with the TUV and give it a check if it needs to be.


----------



## condorian (Dec 9, 2009)

Thanks. Am from Greece, so yeah probably sell the car and get something from there if in the end i truly need it

c


James3214 said:


> Not sure where you are driving the car from but when you register your car you have to get it tested (TUV) in order to get your plates. It really depends on the age of the car but personally, I would just sell it and buy one here. I did register a (fairly new) car from Belgium here and although no problems were encountered I didn't particularly enjoy taking the time of work and all the effort doing it. I would just buy one here and register it with the TUV and give it a check if it needs to be.


----------

